# Tyco A100 Dodge Truck - Restored!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I only spend a buck for the body from the slot car show.. Check it out below..

Enjoy..

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

More pics con't.....


Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Holy Smokes outstanding Save Wes!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice save Wes, rags to riches!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I really like those Dodge trucks, got get some of those Mopar stickers!!! Looking goood!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Awesome find and an awesomer save!!*

Hot dang that looks cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And the price was right!! I always liked that truck, so much so that I recall paying $22.00 for one from a hobby shop back in the late 80's. Now I really need to rescue my pit kit from storage in FL!!!  But, ummmmmm......what happened to the Wes' World thread??? Something this sweet should be readily accessible in the Custom Shops Library , not withering away in the lost threads of HT!! 
Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Seein' is believin'*

Wow, Wes, that was a sweet rescue job! Talk about a Cinderella story: a poor little busted joint of a body is now looking all mavericky and ready to tear up the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

At first I thought you overpaid Wes...

Now it's another great save from Wes World! :woohoo:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

HO CHIHUAHUA!!!!

Damn nice work, Wes!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great job Wes !! What did you use as a filler on the wheel wells ? & where did you get those gorgeous Wheels ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: Great job Wes !! What did you use as a filler on the wheel wells ? & where did you get those gorgeous Wheels ?
> 
> Neal :dude:


i used epoxy - i had hard time with it..but just carefully put it on and let it dry (it became so hard that it will not break off) then sand and dremel carefully .. those wheels came from (i cannot find the cover that came with 1/64 cars) i just cannot remember the name of it. Hilltop knows the name of it. Hilltop??

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! i had fun restoring this truck!! it ll be in my display! i got another one but this time no damages on the body. will work on it soon. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice save Wes, rags to riches!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I really like those Dodge trucks, got get some of those Mopar stickers!!! Looking goood!!! RM


i got them from patto's - just fyi.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great fix - er - up - er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah baby! Back in Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peanut Butter n Jelly with a big "M" on it...Smoooooooooooooooth...always enjoy a good shot of Wes World work man & another one on the way also. Is it a boy or a girl?

What a looker...Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom hope she's got a working Parachute...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch, Vrooooooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooooooooooom

I think the rims are Maisto from there Pro Street series cars? 

Bob...gotta love the Trick Truck...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Yeah baby! Back in Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peanut Butter n Jelly with a big "M" on it...Smoooooooooooooooth...always enjoy a good shot of Wes World work man & another one on the way also. Is it a boy or a girl?
> 
> What a looker...Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom hope she's got a working Parachute...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch, Vrooooooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooooooooooom
> 
> ...


yes thats it!! maisto pro street series cars!! thanks man!!! 

i am out of parachutes!! i dont have any more left.. 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Yeah baby! Back in Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peanut Butter n Jelly with a big "M" on it...Smoooooooooooooooth...always enjoy a good shot of Wes World work man & another one on the way also. Is it a boy or a girl?
> 
> What a looker...Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom hope she's got a working Parachute...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch, Vrooooooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooooooooooom
> 
> ...


This is how you know your a serious crazy customizer, you learn the donor parts, lol.
Awesome work Wes. Amazing dollar box save.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice save Wes.... Looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

What is Maisto Pro Rodz for 3.00??? You guys are correct!!! Available at Toys R Us, you get a great blown engine also Neal!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow -- cooool save :thumbsup: Would've never guessed it was such a heap. :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Westoration! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

You done real good buddy !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great Westoration! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*LOL Rich, you dog , that one was way too easy lol ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

there you go, "Westorartion World", sounds like a shop name to me...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*No Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> there you go, "Westorartion World", sounds like a shop name to me...RM


Rich,

Dang it man I Googled it and all that came up was this..........

http://www.google.com/search?source...NWE,RNWE:2005-13,RNWE:en&q=Westorartion+World

Man foiled again. :wave: Here is a great big Westoration Sub Lime Green wave to yah Rich. :wave:

Bob...Westoration World sounds very Rich to me...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Westoration World, Westoration World, Party Time, Excellent! Party on Wes!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wow Wes...I thought you got royally ripped off from the 'before' pics. But you do killer work.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

" I got a truck for a buck......and so on and so on......"

"IT LIVES!!!!!" Nice save Wes.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great looking truck Wes. just got a chance to look at the before pctures. I am really impressed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You think in the Future we'll be callin it the GM Dodge A100?


----------

